# iPods Touch et applications payantes



## iAuré (30 Novembre 2008)

Voilà mon frère et moi allons recevoir tout deux un iPod Touh chacun pour Noël et nous nous posions la question des applications payantes : 

Si j'achète une application payante sur l'AppSotre depuis mon mac je peux la mettre sur plusieurs iPod Touch ou non? Pourrais je mettre les applications sur l'iPod Touch de mon frère et sur le mien?


----------



## r e m y (30 Novembre 2008)

iAuré a dit:


> Voilà mon frère et moi allons recevoir tout deux un iPod Touh chacun pour Noël et nous nous posions la question des applications payantes :
> 
> Si j'achète une application payante sur l'AppSotre depuis mon mac je peux la mettre sur plusieurs iPod Touch ou non? Pourrais je mettre les applications sur l'iPod Touch de mon frère et sur le mien?



Oui... c'est comme les musiques achetées sur le Store. On peut les synchroniser avec autant d'iPOD ou iPhone qu'on le souhaite


----------



## iAuré (30 Novembre 2008)

Merci de ta réponse! J'ai posé la questions sur plusieurs forums sans succès aujourd'hui je suis donc très heureux d'apprendre cela. Il sera très pratique pour moi d'avoir le prix des applications diviser par 2


----------



## Gwen (30 Novembre 2008)

Je pratique la même chose entre ma femme et moi. J'achète les applications et je les installes sur son iPhone pour le même prix.

Cela se fait extrêmement facilement, surtout si vous partagez le même iTunes.


----------



## 217ae1 (30 Novembre 2008)

et si on a plusieurs mac ?


----------



## duzzt (30 Novembre 2008)

et si on va chez un copain qui a un ipod on peut lui prendre ses applications ?


----------



## Gwen (30 Novembre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> et si on a plusieurs mac ?



Suffit de les copier sur les différents Mac. Mais attention pas plus de 5

Et non, on ne peut prendre les applications des copains.


----------

